# SQL DUMP als Root per konsole einspielen



## xtratz (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp von euch.
Habe eine sehr große SQL Dump.

Wie kann ich diese nun per KOnsole in die DB einspielen.

DAnke für einen Tipp.

Gruss


----------



## imweasel (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

eigentlich sollte es mit 
	
	
	



```
mysql -u root -p DATENBANKNAME < deinSQLfile.sql
```
 funktionieren.


----------

